# Any body know the value of a 75th anniversary ppk?



## ironderrickman (May 24, 2012)

Picked one up for pretty cheap, wondering what it might be worth?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I have heard of someone picking up a used one for $500........used, I have seen them for anywhere from $450-$650....new, i've seen $700-$995......what it's worth, is what it's worth to you or someone else.


----------



## ironderrickman (May 24, 2012)

i understand "what its worth, is what its worth to you or someone else." just trying to get a better idea of its value. thanx minus the smart stuff.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Relax.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe, next time, if you put it under the Walther thread, instead of the Smith and Wesson thread, you might get a better answer that you like.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

berettabone said:


> Maybe, next time, if you put it under the Walther thread, instead of the Smith and Wesson thread, you might get a better answer that you like.


Ya _think_? ;-)


----------

